# Kindle-crushing nano-Nook looks a winner (but not for us Brits)



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

This thing looks well cute, but sadly, it's unlikely to ever make it into the UK:







It's just had a rave review too: 


> After a few day with the new Nook I was hooked. It is a pure reading experience condensed into a device the size of a paperback and with a super-crisp e-ink touchscreen. The Nook is, in short, the best ereader from a major player I’ve used thus far and is well ahead of its competitors in terms of usability and form factor.



http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/06/09/review-the-barnes-noble-nook/


----------



## Pingu (Jun 9, 2011)

i likes my kindle


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2011)

The reviewer uses an iPad as their primary e-reader? 

It does sound good, but mainly because of the touch screen which I imagine we'll see (alongside colours) in the next Kindle etc.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 9, 2011)

tbh the reviewer irritated me with this



> The standard, paper book will soon be extinct, a pricey relic for collectors who cling to outdated media as a way to preserve a past that, in the end, died far too late and still shambles on at increasingly unprofitable book “stores” where the final exemplars of a dead creed gather dust and cower at the might of the digital offspring that their creators wrought.




he clearly doesnt "understand" books in their paper format


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

Paper books won't be "extinct" for a very long time.


----------



## XR75 (Jun 9, 2011)

Devices like that are redundant compared to something like a hacked DS.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 9, 2011)

it might kill the airport novel

i must say  i only really enjoy escapist stuff on my kindle   stuff where i can switch off  my awareness of the medium.  

also the  price point is still an issue.   i wanted to read song of ice fire  but  all the books    were £5 paper back £5.18  on kindle


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 9, 2011)

XR75 said:


> Devices like that are redundant compared to something like a hacked DS.


 
not the same.  the  e-ink screen is  very different


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 9, 2011)

XR75 said:


> Devices like that are redundant compared to something like a hacked DS.


 
I take it you've never used e ink then?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, reading books on a DS would be a much better experience - for the ultimate in reading, though, which puts them all to shame, you want to be reading on a Game N Watch.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 9, 2011)

i read all my books on a modified oscilloscope

(Tolstoy for two)


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 9, 2011)

XR75 said:


> Devices like that are redundant compared to something like a hacked DS.


Not really.  Tablets are more competition for this than the DS.  But at the end of the day if your main interest is reading books, then you're better off with one of these devices because it uses e-ink, as has been said.

BTW Engadget has a video review of the Nook if you want to see it in action.  I did try to link to it but it didn't work.  I'm sure you can find it yourself if you want to see it.


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2011)

It's here... Also someone ported Angry Birds


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 9, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it might kill the airport novel
> 
> i must say  i only really enjoy escapist stuff on my kindle   stuff where i can switch off  my awareness of the medium.
> 
> also the  price point is still an issue.   i wanted to read song of ice fire  but  all the books    were £5 paper back £5.18  on kindle


 

There cheaper on Piratebay.....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 9, 2011)

yes but so is everything else. 

for long time  success digital needs to drop in price a bit


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

Pingu said:


> i likes my kindle


 
I like my Kindle. This thing doesn't bear thinking about tbh given we can't really buy it...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Paper books won't be "extinct" for a very long time.


 
Paper books will become as extinct as vinyl.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 9, 2011)

Also, we will all eat food pills.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 10, 2011)

Jetpacks ftw. Sell your cars.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 10, 2011)

Shame about the bezel mind.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Shame about the bezel mind.


Do you read many books where the text goes right to the very edge then?


----------



## Macabre (Jun 10, 2011)

The colour one has been rooted with honeycomb


----------



## lobster (Jun 10, 2011)

Macabre said:


> The colour one has been rooted with honeycomb


 
Technically the colour nook is just a lcd tablet with  a interface geared towards ebooks, not that different to installing Aldiko on any android tablet. You certainly do not get up to two months battery by switching off the wifi/3g like you do with a eink ereaders.


----------

